# Formaldehyde Smell



## mtcausey (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! We are new to the site and can't wait to get to know you all. We were hoping you could give us a little advice. We have a 2007 31RQS purchased last September. We still think the smell is very, very strong. It is our second new unit, the first was not an Outback, and we didn't notice the smell like we do with this one. It goes away fairly soon after the a/c unit and windows open, but we wonder if we are just tolerating it. This can be very dangerous and with two small kids, we worry.

Have any of you tested for levels of formaldehyde? Is there a way to do this? With the talk of the Katrina trailers recently, we are more worried. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi MTAJ
















Outbackers! 

The best thing you can do is leave everything open and let it air out as much as possible. Ours was a floor model, so it was left open most days on the lot before we purchased it. We never had to deal with that smell thank goodness.

It will take time, but will eventually go away









Happy Camping,


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My Outback is now a year old and I have not had that smell this spring and summer but last summer was a bear especially when it was 100+ and closed up.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We have had our 2007 since Jan and still have the smell as well. You will see many posts that have added MaxAir Vents and it has helped. We have not done this Mod yet but will with the Tax return $$$ next year. Also, need to do the Electric Tongue jack. Just air out as much as you can and it will help.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

HI!









Like the others have told you, the more you keep the vents (and windows if possible) open it will help air it out. Keep an eye on campingworld.com, they will have the maxair vents on sale regularly, they are pretty easy to install, just be careful on the roof. We installed two vent covers and the Maxair fan and love them, the certainly work to keep the gases from building up.

Carl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the news tonight again talked about the smell and all the Katrina victims living in the trailers, did anyone see it?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the news tonight again talked about the smell and all the Katrina victims living in the trailers, did anyone see it?


LOL yes it was on the news right after I wrote my reply, how weird


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

Put out a bowl or two of rubbing alcohol. How much I could not tell you, it is supposed to help absorb the smell. Can't tell you if you should leave the unit open or closed, I will assume closed so it could work.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

This topic gets play over and over, and there have been many replies to this one that are good advice. MaxAir vents, rubbing alcohol, etc. The MaxAir vents will most likely be the best thing you can do to help out.

But somebody posted several months back, and others supported the idea, of putting an open 1# can of (unused) coffee grounds in the trailer. It helps mask the odors (with a rather pleasant smel, in my opinion) and it was stated that they actually absorb odors (although I'm not sure there was any scientific proof of that statement).

But the guy who gave that advice said he had experience with that solution, having used it with semi trailers and getting rid of obnoxious odors in them. He said it worked like a champ.

Although I haven't tried it - it couldn't hurt!

Good luck - and hope you get rid of that smell ASAP. It will make using your Outback a lot more enjoyable.

Mike


----------



## mtcausey (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We'll definitely look at some of these options. I'll let you know if we find a real winner.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Store it with your roof vents open and that will help alot. A good install is the Maxx-Air vent covers to keep out the cridders and rain.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually charcoal briquettes would do the best. They are carbon and will absorb the odor. Perhaps a bowl of them on the table. You will continue to have the odor until all of the formaldehyde in the cabinet wood dries out. So it is critical to ventilate the trailer as much as possible.

John


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

I agree!! Our's is brand new and the smell is a killer!!

I tried the coffee.. doesn't work (IMHO).. Have not tried the rubbing alcohol though. I made sure the air stayed on pretty cool (66 degrees) and I also had a cinnamon candle lit, it helped the smell, but our eyes were still burning some.

We've had it in storage for the past two weeks because of getting a new cement drive poured, but once I get it home I intend to have it open as much as humanly possible before we take her out again.

Best of luck and if I try the rubbing alcohol test or charcoal, I'll let ya know how that goes!

Lisa


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

My Kargoroo is now a little over a year old and it still has the formaldehyde smell as strong as it was last year. Even after airing it out for several days it doesn't clear it up enough for a single night's sleep without waking up with burning eyes.

You can get some more facts and a test kit at the following web address:
http://prohousedr.com/DIYTestKits.htm
You will need to scroll down to the formaldehyde section.

In watching the C-Span2 recorded congressional hearing it appears that they think the problem is small; yet the bureaucratic bull doesn't realize that not just the Katrina folks have had to suffer with this problem. I think it is time for all of us to write out congress persons and let them know that the problem is much widespread than just the FEMA trailers.

You can go to the following web address to get the E-mail address for your representatives:

http://www.webslingerz.com/jhoffman/congress-email.html

You know, formaldehyde is a carcinogenic source and we need attention to the matter.

I earnestly submit that you need to pass this message along to other sufferers of the formaldehyde issue.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

If you will look at last years thread on this subject you will see Keystone was contacted in regards to this issue. They indicated that materials containing formaldehyde had not been used in the manufacturing of their products for several years. Sure smelled like formaldehyde to us. After installing 3 max air vents and running the furnace at max and going through 3 bottles of propane the smell for the most part was gone. But, as I understand it, that does not mean it is not still present at harmful levels. For those living full time in a trailer made for occasional use it might well be an issue but for those of us that use them only a few months out of the year it might likely not be a problem. At least I hope so. Will be interesting to see what the outcome of the hearings is. If there is one.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Tell the victims of Katria that there is no formaldehyde in any materials used to build trailers.

US: On heels of formaldehyde complaints


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We bought our 2007 28RSDS in May, and the smell is gone. It sat in my driveway for a couple of weeks before we took it on our maiden voyage. I left ALL of the cabinet doors open, every window, and the vents every day (it hasn't rained in SO. MD in a while) and the smell was all but gone. When we took it out the first time, we still had some of the smell, but 2 months later, I don't smell it at all. I do have the MAXX-AIR vents and they are WONDERFUL. Probably the best mod I've done.

I would agree with the coffee, but I would rather have the BAD smell than the WORSE smell of coffee







. But that is MY opinion.

Good Luck,


----------

